# NIL Practice?



## espola (Oct 28, 2022)

I haven't heard of any school doing this, but I think it would be a good idea for the school to offer advice or counseling for young players who have never been exposed to this level of interest or scrutiny.  For example, role-playing answers to questions like "You just scored the winning goal against our biggest rivals -- how do you feel right now?"  or "Has being voted "best legs" on the soccer team by a vote of student soccer fans had any effect has on your dating profile?"

Advice on grooming, deportment, and general behavior might also help with the player's image and help win some NIL money.

This could even be structured as a for-credit class that everyone passes, thus nudging the NCAA academic progress evaluations a bit.


----------

